# Mit Datum und Zeit rechnen



## Tante Ju (27. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit (oder fertige Klasse) mit der ich mit Zeit und Datum ganz einfach rechnen kann.

Also so, daß ich ein Datum und Zeit habe und ganz einfach z.B. 3 Stunden 20 Minuten und 6 Sekunden dazuzählen kann, und der dabei SÄMTLICHE Überläufe richtig macht - auch das JAHR !

Mit Java Bordmitteln bricht man sich da ja einen raus, hab nichts gefunden was das einfach kann.


----------



## schalentier (27. Aug 2008)

Joda Time evtl.?


----------



## SlaterB (27. Aug 2008)

in richtigem Java GregorianCalendar


----------



## Tante Ju (27. Aug 2008)

Danke für die Tipps.

Habe JODA Time mal kurz überflogen.

Ist das wirklich so gut und einfach wie es beschrieben wird ?

Hat da jemand schon mal Erfahrungen gesammelt ?

Ich will bloss verhindern, daß ich mich da mal wieder einarbeite und dann taugt das Zeugs doch wieder nichts.


----------



## SlaterB (27. Aug 2008)

mit Calendar/ GregorianCalendar kannst du nix falsch machen
und da gibts Code a la
calendar.add(Calendar.HOUR,3);


----------



## Tante Ju (27. Aug 2008)

Ich werd mal drüber nachdenken - Vielen Dank erstmal für eure raschen und guten Tipps !

Für alle anderen Mitleser dieses "Sräds":

BEACHTET UNBEDINGT bei GregorianCalendar, daß bei Monat gilt

0 = Januar
1 = Februar
..
11 = Dezember

ansonsten ist alles "normal"

Das hat mich schonmal einen ganzen Tag gekostet, den Fehler zu finden. Der Entwickler, der das verbrochen hat muß betrunken gewesen sein.


----------



## schalentier (27. Aug 2008)

```
new DateTime(2007,8,27, 0,0,0,0).plusHours(3).plusMinutes(20).plusSeconds(6)
```
oder

```
new DateTime().plus( new Period( 3, 20, 6, 0 ) );
```

Nun darf Slater zeigen, wie das mit Calendar geht.


----------



## SlaterB (27. Aug 2008)

wenn dir die Schreibweise zu lang ist kannst du beliebige abkürzende Methoden selber definieren
x(2007,8,27,3, 20, 6)

kein Grund, eine externe Library zu bemühen


----------



## schalentier (27. Aug 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn dir die Schreibweise zu lang ist kannst du beliebige abkürzende Methoden selber definieren
> x(2007,8,27,3, 20, 6)
> 
> kein Grund, eine externe Library zu bemühen



Ja natuerlich. Ich koennt mir auch mein eignen Servlet-Container programmieren. Muss ich aber nicht, ich kann <insert your favorit servletcontainer> verwenden. Gleiches gilt fuer die (wohl unumstritten) "merkwuerdigen" Kalenderklassen vom JDK. Aber is ja jedem frei gestellt, wie er was verwendet. ;-)


----------

